
Bill Gates says Project Natal will bring gesture controls to Windows 7 - transburgh
http://games.venturebeat.com/2009/07/15/bill-gates-says-project-natal-will-bring-gesture-controls-to-windows-7/
======
keltecp11
coolest thing i've ever seen.

